# Cardiff area ??



## 99757 (Jun 22, 2006)

Can anybody recomend a suitable campsite (for a van) in the Cardiff area? We are planning to go to the Speedway GP at the Millenium stadium in June and are looking for a site nearby. We would prefer to leave the van on site and use a taxi or other means of public transport to get to event without incurring too greater expense, so the closer the better  
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance
Steve 'n' Rosie


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

There is a campsite in the heart of Cardiff in Sophia Gardens on the banks of the the Taff. Its about 10-15 min stroll to the Millennium Stadium.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=4154

Enjoy

Simon


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

smokingdragon aka Simon has answered for me. 

I found the campsite in Cardiff good and lovely walk through the gardens to the city.


----------



## 99757 (Jun 22, 2006)

Cheers people. I'll have a look and give them a call.

Many thanks for all assistance
Steve


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

smokingdragon said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a campsite in the heart of Cardiff in Sophia Gardens on the banks of the the Taff. Its about 10-15 min stroll to the Millennium Stadium.
> 
> ...


Agree price was very reasonable too I thought for a pitch with hookiup and water and waste point.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm ashamed of you all quoting external websites going on about how good it was and no one mentioning that it is in the MHF campsite database here >Cardiff<

Its actually one of two in the database for Cardiff.

Regards Frank


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I'm ashamed of you all quoting external websites going on about how good it was and no one mentioning that it is in the MHF campsite database here >Cardiff<
> 
> Its actually one of two in the database for Cardiff.
> 
> Regards Frank


At this point in time the external website has more reviews than this one does, although I hope to contribute to changing this shortly since I'm going to Cardiff in May!

Are the 2 sites on the MHF database in Cardiff actually duplicate entries - the phone no. looks amazingly similar unless I'm going cross-eyed (always possible!!!!) :?:


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*cardiff sites*

there is also a cl site near cardiff in a place called wenvoe which has electric hookup at 7.50 per night. it is quite a busy site so you would have to book it early. there is a bus stop nearby which takes you into town. the number is in the caravan club handbook under vishwell farm. the site in sophia is great but you need to book early. the other option is the caravan club sote in tredagar house in newport. you can also catch a bus from outside the site into cardiff.


----------

